# Hissing type noise when accelerating



## ali asgar (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I keep getting a hissing type noise when ever I accelerate in my X-Trail. I have been having this problem for quite a while now. This has also affected my fuel consumption as the car uses alot more fuel than it used to before the problem.

I have a 2004 model X-Trail.

I appreciate all your help

cheers


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Could be a major intake system vacuum leak. Check the intake manifold nuts to make sure they are tight. Also check the intake plenum bellows at the throttle valve and at the MAF for cracks or loose clamps.


----------



## ali asgar (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks rogoman,

will check to see if thats the problem, if not then will post again

Thanks for the help


----------

